# Finally burnt out from video games



## R2DJ (Apr 19, 2012)

I think I can say I'm finally burnt out from playing video games. I just rented Halo CE for 360 and No More Heroes for PS3 and when I play them, I find myself getting bored of it really quick, and after 30 minutes or so I turn it off. It's a shame because I just paid for Lovefilm 5 days ago so that's a whole month of gaming waiting for me. I knew I should've cancelled it... I had that gut feeling but I wanted to try out the games mentioned. Now I just feel like I can't play video games anymore. I'm burnt out. I also tried playing my 3DS and I'm still yet to play any of my ambassador games. The 3DS is a keeper though, definitely.

Maybe it's because I've got arguably "instant access" to games; I've got Lovefilm and I can get any game I want (provided they have it) after 2 days of waiting, I've picked up some cheap games for 99p before my local Gamestation closed down (Prey, Gears of War, Resistance, Mass Effect, Avatar), the 3DS has about 20+ games that I still have to play, I've got some awesome games on OnLive in the form of Deux Ex, Borderlands, Mafia 2, Dead Island. Not to mention I can pretty much demo any game on that platform for 30 minutes and that will usually get me satisfied. My friends are way too busy with their dissertations/school/work/away on holiday. And I've just had 3 grueling months in uni and now that I'm on a break and won't be back to uni until next month for exams, I still got that feeling where if I spend my free time enjoying myself, I feel stressed and constrained because I keep thinking that I have coursework or something else more productive to do. Maybe those are the reasons why I don't feel the fun in playing video games anymore.

Now that that's all out, I guess I gotta bring back my other hobbies, hobbies that I haven't enjoyed for a long time. I've been considering getting the Hunger Games trilogy books because I've been intrigued by it. Last time I've read a book was Deathly Hallows and that was 3 years ago. Any tempers here that are readers? Care to recommend any books for me to read? I like to read anything really (except Twilight).

I may also carry on with my UDK coursework from uni and make it a fully fledged game (because we were only required to make a level. Not a fully playable level, just a level that can be walked through in UDK). Or delve more into 3DS Max, or maybe learn a programming language or two to be more proficient in it. I'm also considering re-joining the gym, or learn to play guitar.

Any tempers here experienced burnout? What things did you do whilst you "were on hiatus"?


----------



## elgarta (Apr 19, 2012)

Well this happened to me a few years back, but I was finishing up highschool and I had a job + girlfriend that were keeping me busy at the time. I just found that I couldn't really get in and do anything.. I still have alot of games I obtained around that time which I still need to go through and finish, like NWN 1+2, Dungeon Siege II, Buldur's gate 2, Doom 3, HL2.. Final Fantasy 12 

During that time though I kept myself ocupied with movies, books, going out and working for extra money to tuck away. Looking back at it I don't know how I did it for as long as I did. What ended up bringing me back in to gaming though was breaking up with my girlfriend and a friend of mine dragging me into World of Warcraft with him >.>;;. I didn't go back to playing a console again until FF 13 came out, which was a 6-7 year gap from when I first stopped. It seemed that alot changed with consoles in that time.. I found that you could mod consoles without requiring a soldered chip (PS2, PS3 on lower FW, Wii), handhelds could be used to play roms and even run the old emulators that I loved so long ago.. And games could be obtained cheaply by ordering online so it wasn't as expensive as a past-time for me as it was back then 

Anyway back to you though, although I am keeping myself away from that trilogy that you named, it might be a good place to start. Pick up an interesting book and then read something else that perks your interest.. maybe go see a movie one night with some friends if they wish to tag along. I seem to remember myself going through a small period of teaching myself how to use Photoshop better and delve into digital imaging, so if 3DS Max interests you then it could be a productive way to spend your time also.


----------



## Dedale (Apr 19, 2012)

I think at some point you don't have time or the need to play. 
It happens to me time to time. I can have periods when I don't play for 3 or 4 months. However, it always comes back :-)
If I don't play, I read, that's how it works for me.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 20, 2012)

If you're looking for a nice, fun read, I think I have just the thing: John Dies At The End. The book is a pretty wild and "out there" ride, but it's one well worth taking.

Seriously, I remember getting so hooked to it that I tore through all of it in a day.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 20, 2012)

R2DJ said:


> I just rented Halo CE for 360 and _*No More Heroes*_ for PS3 and when I play them,_* I find myself getting bored of it*_ really quick, and after 30 minutes or _*so I turn it off*_.





You must be _pretty damn burned out_ if you can get bored with that game.​


----------



## R2DJ (Apr 20, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> You must be​_pretty damn burned out_if you can get bored with that game.​


I guess I am. I've been looking into playing that game again. Defeated #11 and I still had fun. I guess it's just fatigue or something. Not saying the game's boring (I love it! and thanks to Guild for recommending it) but I just find my "drive to play games" going away really fast.


----------



## Redhorse (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey, yeah, need something to take the monotony out of your day? Become an alcoholic or get a drug addiction, that will put a new perspective on life... no don't do that, not what you're looking for...

just joking,. "All Play and No Work Makes Jack a Dull boy" I now see how that works both ways....

Seriously though; Why not volunteer some time for those less fortunate, at a soup kitchen, homeless shelter, retirement home, Youth groups, volunteer for peace corps, Habitat for humanity etc.. there are lots of them these days... that will seriosly change your perspective, out.look, motivation and interests.

One things for certain, it will definately give you an appreciation for what you have in life now... and at the same time you'll be doing something for those who are not able, for one reason or another to do it for themselves... I have actually met families that do that with thier vacation time, and it does a world of good for thier own spirits. It's a two-fer-one deal that helps both. Sounds strange yes, but same old methods get us the same old results. Want different results try different methods, simple.
Good :Luck


----------



## Theraima (Apr 22, 2012)

Good read huh? How about A Song of Ice and Fire? It's really good if you ask me...

Anyway, I sometimes get that "fatigue" kinda thing too. No game interests me, dont know what to do... After some time it goes away by itself and then just start gaming like never before.


----------



## R2DJ (Apr 22, 2012)

Theraima said:


> Good read huh? How about A Song of Ice and Fire? It's really good if you ask me...
> 
> Anyway, I sometimes get that "fatigue" kinda thing too. No game interests me, dont know what to do... After some time it goes away by itself and then just start gaming like never before.


Considering that book thanks.

Yup. Just now, I decided to play 3-4 songs on Rock Band 3 and I ended up playing for an hour. Had a blast! Then I started playing BF3 and got kicked for no reason (I probably killed the admin with a DAO-12 (legit btw, no fag rounds or something). After that, I felt like I should stop right away. 

Also, is it just me or is it that since BF3 got the server update for consoles, 90% of the matches are sooooo long? Most matches have 1500 tickets before the match ends. 1500! FYI - number of tickets = number of deaths allowed and it decreases slowly when opposing team has captured most objectives.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 22, 2012)

Dude the server update sucks. i cant find matchs where the Admins dont get pissy about getting killed or anything. "youre pretty good, better kick you"


----------



## R2DJ (Apr 23, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Dude the server update sucks. i cant find matchs where the Admins dont get pissy about getting killed or anything. "youre pretty good, better kick you"


Since the update came out, I'm pretty much exclusive to the Knife only/Knife+pistol only/No snipers lobbies. I've yet to try it wholly. 

But yeah IMO the update kinda brought the game down. Now the game's full of max ticket whores.


----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 23, 2012)

R2DJ said:


> Theraima said:
> 
> 
> > Good read huh? How about A Song of Ice and Fire? It's really good if you ask me...
> ...


You mean FRAG round, right


----------



## chyyran (Apr 23, 2012)

You seem to have a variant of "pirate's syndrome"

You didn't mention any piracy, but the principle is the same, you have easy access to games, and you've got lots, so you get bored quickly. Happens to many people.

I know how you feel, good luck man.


Oh, The Hunger Games trilogy is fricking awesome. I recommend you to read it. In fact, go out and buy them now!


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 23, 2012)

R2DJ said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Dude the server update sucks. i cant find matchs where the Admins dont get pissy about getting killed or anything. "youre pretty good, better kick you"
> ...


Hahaha i agree. 
Either way, i just run around USAS-ing the shit out of people with buckshot lol


----------



## R2DJ (Apr 23, 2012)

Punyman said:


> You seem to have a variant of "pirate's syndrome"
> 
> You didn't mention any piracy, but the principle is the same, you have easy access to games, and you've got lots, so you get bored quickly. Happens to many people.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Couldn't agree more. I've decided to cancel my Lovefilm account due to this, and I plan to resume it once I finish the games that I physically own. But with Skyrim being one of them, this will be a nearly impossible feat  Whilst I wait for it to be cancelled, I've made a list with 50 Blu Ray titles that I plan to watch.

I've got the books the day I made this thread lol. Haven't read a proper book for quite some time and it was nice to physically own one again.


BortzANATOR said:


> Hahaha i agree.
> Either way, i just run around USAS-ing the shit out of people with buckshot lol





yuyuyup said:


> You mean FRAG round, right


No typos. I've been hearing stuff saying it's been nerfed but I haven't really kept up with it. I try to avoid it and avoid people using it, though it's good fun after a serious sesh. 

Funny that when I got banned on that knife only lobby, everyone was actually using guns and I barely see anyone getting kicked (I had a nemesis on me with 7 kills and he has killed me 5 times with a FAMAS). I was doing knife kills then then I instantly got kicked the first time I killed someone with a shotty. Blasphemy!


----------

